# Deer creek



## rosedude (Dec 26, 2010)

Anyone been up to deer creek lately? Wanting to head up there this weekend. Is the ice thick enough for a wheeler? What have they been biting on and about what depths are you having success?
Thanks!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Ice is very slushy and some reports said that thin ice was encountered. I would avoid a wheeler. Rainbow fishing has been fair.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I thought atvs and snowmobiles are banned from DC.

-DallanC


----------



## rosedude (Dec 26, 2010)

Sucks its that thin. I've never heard of a ban on atvs on the ice, I'll have to do some research on that. I assumed it was thicker ice since there's a tourney there next weekend.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

rosedude said:


> I've never heard of a ban on atvs on the ice, I'll have to do some research on that.


I looked it up again after posting that and confirmed there is a ban on it due to it being a "watershed" lake. Its stupid IMO, if a lake allows jetski's it should allow snowmobiles / atvs on the ice. They definitely dont put as much oil in the water as a old 2 stroke fishing motor.

http://www.utahfishinginfo.com/utahlakes/deercreek.php



> *Ice Conditions-* Good ice on most of the reservoir. Reservoir is rising about 1 foot a week, meaning that the edges will be soft. Please remember that the ice conditions vary and are constantly changing, verify ice conditions before going onto it. Main ice sheet approximations: Charleston Bay 5-7 inches, Rainbow Bay 5 inches, Island 5 inches, Main varies greatly 0-4 inches. _*Please remember that dogs, snowmobiles and ATV's are not permitted at Deer Creek Reservoir due to its watershed water status.*_


-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I think what they are afraid of with ATV's and snow machines is them breaking through and sinking. Jet skis will just keep floating. But then so will a ATV but the ATV will usually be upside down if it goes through the ice.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

I guess they aren't considering the upside of reducing the quagga mussel growth with increased ATV use....


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Yeah, I'd like to see the study that says snowmobiles, ATVs and dogs are worse than jet boats for pollutants in the water. Then I'd like to see a study that says the way LP browns taste isn't because it's more polluted than the MP at the base of Jordanelle, which does allow dogs, snowmobiles and ATVs.


----------

